# Ugh man issues.



## chaoticxred (Apr 23, 2010)

my ex decided to come up to me tonight and proceed to tell me this.

he is still in love with me. even if he is still dating my ex friend.

i defriended this girl because she did get with the man i was with for.. two years. against girl code and not respectful.

he also told me that he doesn't want her and yadda yadda.

he cried in front of me because i said we will never be together again.

my current man means everything to me.

he is my world.

and the ex.. well.. he's history.

dpiajsidauifbjeba &lt; my head.

i want to curl up into a ball and snuggle with my man.

i feel bad for hurting my ex, but he hurt me too.

ugh. life.

/end rant


----------



## xFlossy (Apr 23, 2010)

ugh I hate men that cry to get their point across... Its his loss, you have found a wonderful new man who treats you the way you deserve. He shouldnt have put his wang where it didnt belong.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 23, 2010)

what a tool. i'm glad you're happy with someone else, this guy doesn't sound very nice if he was willing to be with one of your friends like that. just forget about him and move on!


----------



## Ingrid (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't EVER get back with him. You have your current boyfriend and you are happy, thats all you need. As for your ex friend, I am glad to hear that she is being betrayed, what goes around comes around


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, what's done is done and leave the past in the past. He's an ex for a reason! If you're happy with your current man then that's all that matters. Maybe he just needed to get that off of his chest - which he did. I can understand how you feel, but leave it alone now. Good Luck


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 24, 2010)

Good. Focus on who you're with now. He made his bed, now lay in it and LOVE the mess!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 24, 2010)

Not sure how you hurt your ex - but he's history none the less.

Nothing for me to add - you are getting great advice from the rest of the girls.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 25, 2010)

Stick with your current man. Life moves on and eventually your ex will too.


----------



## LinsieChan (Apr 25, 2010)

you've already said it yourself.

your current man means everything to you and your ex is history.

i've had these problems too but all u need to do is just think of whats best for you and just move on.


----------



## tinktink22 (May 3, 2010)

ALL and I mean every single one of my exs have done this to me. The latest one left me for a married woman. Still with her and he still drops hints that he made a mistake but he's so deep that he cant get out. Let them wallow in their sh*t and deal with it. Maybe next time something great comes a long they wont screw it all up!


----------



## dixiewolf (May 4, 2010)

I had an ex tell me he was in love with me as well, 8 or 9 years ago I think. I remember I was in a club with a friend, he was with a girl, and he whispered it in my ear. I cried, it was awful, I dont even know why he had a new girlfriend (we didnt break up). He married her shortly after. Now that I dont care about him, I realize how lucky I am to not be with him. I was miserable with him, and now I am with someone who cares about me. I could have been that girl he married and it is scary now to think I could have been. Be happy with where you are, guys do stupid stuff all the time, dont even bother trying to figure out why, lol.


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 4, 2010)

I feel your pain girly.


----------



## xjackie83 (May 4, 2010)

Don't give him a second thought. Obviously he's not too unhappy with your ex-friend if he's still with her. It sounds as if somehow the memory came up and he started to feel guilt over his decision and the way he handled things. Instead of being a man and dealing with his guilt, he decided to unload all his feelings on you. Not cool.


----------



## Fade to Black (May 6, 2010)

ugh good riddance. It's his loss, not your's.


----------



## AudreyNola (May 6, 2010)

I just wanted to say, "Good for you!" I'm sorry he re-opened old wounds but I hope on some level you got some enjoyment out of it! He deserves it. He hasn't changed, you know it. He's willing to be just as hurtful to your ex-friend. You learned your lesson and moved on, now you're happy and he's still self-centered and insecure.


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (May 6, 2010)

I think you made the right choice. Sounds like your guy is more deserving of your time. If your ex did it to you once HE WILL DO IT AGAIN!!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 6, 2010)

You made your choice. The EX is history and remember he is only doing this to see if he can get you back if he wanted.


----------



## Adrienne (May 6, 2010)

I'm glad you did the right thing but if you're feeling bad because you think you hurt him, you shouldn't. He hurt you first by cheating on you and then he has the nerve to cry that he loves you while he is still with your exfriend. Just as your friend did not respect you, he didn't either. If anything, he was even more in the wrong because not only was he your friend but also your significant other. And yet he's obviously still playing the same games if he's still with her and coming to you.

Good riddance, don't give a second thought and feel lucky that you found someone else you love.


----------



## divadoll (May 9, 2010)

I think one of those bad pennies will return to a girl at least once in her life. I've had 2 come back. I threw them both back out of my life as quickly as they tried to re-enter. I had one tell me they loved me 6 years after I dumped him. I dumped him because he was cheating on me! He called me out of the blue and I didn't even recognize his voice and had to ask who it was!


----------



## PinkyCheeks (May 30, 2010)

If you get back together with him it would be the biggest mistake of your life I reckon and he would probably just do the same thing again after awhile. If you have another guy in your life who is 10 times better then him you shouldn't waste your time about thinking of the guy who is out of your life.

Depending on how long he has been with your ex-friend he is probably realising the benefits that he had with you when you were his girlfriend and comparing them to your ex-friend in which she is obviously failing in some department therefore he wants you back.

Or he just wants some extra booty misses yours giving you a sob story and still seeing your ex-friend.

Overall he is not worth feeling lousy over for hurting him when really you probably havn't, you just gave him an extra kick in the ass that he needs. :]


----------



## empericalbeauty (May 31, 2010)

Lol, how classic. When they have you, they dont value you but the minute you are gone, its like they cease to breathe. I agree with everyone else, good riddance. He disrespects your "friend" by telling you that and he definitely will do the same to her some day. Karma's a *****.


----------



## LashTV (Jun 26, 2010)

End of the day sweety sounds like you have moved on with your life, met someone new are becoming happy again. You must have had your reasons for ending the relationship before and for him to get with your friend when he said he did not even want her is wrong and against the code as so many people put it because due to that if you two had stayed friends he would have always have been around you more so than now. Sounds to me like he got with your friend or ex friend so he could still be around you and maybe now he realises you have nothing to do with her and are moving on and now cannot take it.


----------



## Djoee05 (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, I understand that you can feel bad, but you really should ignore him, he hurt you and you should not feel guilty about hurting him, you have a boyfriend, you are in live and he shoul be smart enough to understant that he is part of the past and that you don't like him, what did he expect?! I hate guys who do that, to me it's just manipulation and they just want what they can't have. He probably realized he made a mistake but it's his problem and he shouldn't break what you have with your boyfriend.


----------



## melimouse14 (Jul 17, 2010)

wow, im so glad that u have a better man, this reminds me of the past


----------



## mahreez (Sep 23, 2010)

I think he wants to be out of his current relationship and he wants to go for something more familiar. He wants to make sure you'd accept him first before letting go of the other girl. Ugh, guys are so pathetic. They can't even makeup their minds. Don't even give him the time of the day.


----------



## kikikinzz (Sep 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *chaoticxred* /img/forum/go_quote.gif and the ex.. well.. he's history.

There's a reason he's your EX and you're right, he is HISTORY. Stay with your man if you're happy and eventually your ex will move on.


----------

